# Wlan - Wie viel macht die Empfangsantenne (TP-Link ANT2405C)aus?



## MARIIIO (13. Juni 2010)

Nabend!

Kann ich meinen Wlan-Empfang (Sender: Fritz Fon 7150, Empfänger: PCI-E-Karte Realtek 8185 mit Antenne ( TP-Link TL-ANT2405C W-LAN Omni-direktionale Antenne: Amazon.de: Elektronik ) auf dem schreibtisch) mit einer anderen Antenne verbessern?

Eigentlich läuft das Wlan problemlos (In einer Kellerwohnung ca. 8m Luftlinie, keine Betonstahlwände zwischen sender und Empfänger), wenn jemand in der nähe der antenne "Im Wlan steht" wirds schon kritisch, und ab und an bricht das Netz vollständig zusammen.

Mit dem Netbook meiner freundin gibts an meinem Schreibtisch keine Probleme.

Ist daher die Antenne einfach schrott? Hat jemand schon ähnliche Erfahrungen mit dieser machen müssen?


----------



## rebel4life (13. Juni 2010)

Die Wlan Antenne hat halt eine Rundstrahlcharakteristik, keine Richtcharakteristik, da Wlan eine bidireketionale Verbindung ist, sind beide Seiten wichtig. Schon mal mit der Antenne am Router rumgespielt?

LEVELONE WAN1112 Wireless-Lan Antennen, SMA-Reverse Adapter, Verlängerungen - reichelt elektronik - Der Techniksortimenter - OnlineShop für Elektronik, Netbooks, PC-Komponenten, Kabel, Bauteile, Software & Bücher - ISO 9001:2000 Zertifiziert
LEVELONE WAN1160 Wireless-Lan Antennen, SMA-Reverse Adapter, Verlängerungen - reichelt elektronik - Der Techniksortimenter - OnlineShop für Elektronik, Netbooks, PC-Komponenten, Kabel, Bauteile, Software & Bücher - ISO 9001:2000 Zertifiziert
SV 9370 Wireless-Lan Antennen, SMA-Reverse Adapter, Verlängerungen - reichelt elektronik - Der Techniksortimenter - OnlineShop für Elektronik, Netbooks, PC-Komponenten, Kabel, Bauteile, Software & Bücher - ISO 9001:2000 Zertifiziert


----------



## MARIIIO (14. Juni 2010)

Das problem ist, dass das Fritz Fon 7150 eine feste Antenne hat:
Der "Stummel" an der Basisstation. Daher kann ich gerade daran nix verändern ...

€: Beim Scannen mit inSSIDer gibt er mir eine Signalstärke von -55dB an, falls das was hilft. Damit gings bisher immer gut, nur manchmal fällt das signal auf ca. -68dB ab


----------



## rebel4life (18. Juni 2010)

Es gibt Adapter von Pigtail auf SMA/B, N oder auch FME...


----------



## TheRammbock (18. Juni 2010)

Oder eben halt die berühmte Styroporantenne. Da kann man wunderbar experimentieren und kostet nichts.


----------

